

Clojure atlas: hand curated ontology of clojure concepts [Announcement only] - gtani
http://www.clojureatlas.com/

======
devin
I for one love the idea and would gladly pay $20 for access. Chas is a great
teacher so I have little doubt the quality of content will be spectacular.

~~~
runevault
I'm going to be very curious to see if this is monetizable. If so more power
to Chas, showing a market where I would never have guessed one to be.

~~~
cemerick
The jury is still out, but the initial response has been pretty positive. To
be clear, I'm certainly not working towards world domination on this one –
really just scratching an itch, and maybe getting a(nother) fun side business
in the process.

That said, I think there's actually a sizable latent market for software
development tools and "aids" (trying to get out of the mindset that dev tools
== IDEs here) that people will pay money for. No, people won't pay for yet
another Eclipse plugin; slightly better code completion isn't going to move a
needle anywhere. Part of that is due to the commoditization of such dev
tooling, but part is also due to a lot of developers coming to realize that,
in many ways and in many contexts, "dev tools" as we've known them really
aren't the panacea of productivity that they were once thought to be.

On the other hand, produce development aids that really do move the needle –
provide insight, accelerated deep understanding, better planning and
estimation, etc – and you might have something that is _actually_ valuable,
and therefore a commercial interest.

~~~
runevault
Doesn't have to dominate the world to make enough money to make it worth the
effort :). Especially since I doubt it will be insanely high maintenance.

Totally understandable on targeting non-standard parts of the developer
ecosystem instead of doing the same old IDE/Bug Tracking and similar types of
tools that are so popular for ways to monetize. Hell, if this took off
wouldn't be surprised to see others try similar ideas for other languages.

------
sbochins
This sounds great. I think this is a much better way of displaying
documentation than the standard hierarchical text approach. It also makes it
easier to spend a lot of time going down the rabbit hole and learning about
new features that may have otherwise been very hard to find.

------
gtani
<http://cemerick.com/2011/04/19/clojure-atlas-preview/>

